# New vice now installd



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

Like I need another vice . I just wish I was better with a router


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool! Hey, what did you end up doing for a finish on that beautiful new bench you built?


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Cool! Hey, what did you end up doing for a finish on that beautiful new bench you built?


Watco Danish oil


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Cool! Hey, what did you end up doing for a finish on that beautiful new bench you built?


I'm done with the shop for now hear are some pics next week I start turning on the lathe I met a guy that is one of the gulf cost wood turner association mentors can't wait to start.


----------

